# Seeking Players/DM in SouthCentral PA! AND ONLINE



## NoX Monk (Oct 6, 2002)

I live in Dillsburg, PA, and am 19, have my own transportation and blah blah blah you get it   if anyone out there is near me just email me at

rpghunter03@aol.com

ALSO! Looking for Online Gaming, IRC, AOL, no email or message boards, way too impersonal! Thanks!


----------



## NoX Monk (Oct 11, 2002)

bump


----------



## jezter6 (Oct 13, 2002)

If you ever come into the chat, you can look around for bammo (BadMojo). He's from the reading area, and might be able to help you with your request.

I, unfortunately, am from Wilkes-Barre...so no luck here for finding anything close enough for you to play in.

Good luck.


----------



## NoX Monk (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm new to the boards so which chat would you be talking about?

Wilkes-Barre isn't too far, like an hour and a half, or if you're me, about an hour  .  

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lizzard (Oct 14, 2002)

*I am also looking for a game online*

I am also looking for a game online so maybe we could get together and pool resources. I am a players though and can't DM to save my life.

Lizzard


----------

